

React from an Ember.js perspective - machty
https://docs.google.com/presentation/d/1afMLTCpRxhJpurQ97VBHCZkLbR1TEsRnd3yyxuSQ5YY/edit#slide=id.g380053cce_022

======
tomdale
One of my favorite things about Ember is how we've incubated a community that
tries not to get too "high on its own supply."

We've borrowed ideas liberally from Backbone and Angular when we saw how those
ideas benefitted developers working on large apps. Now we have the opportunity
to improve our view layer based on the pioneering work of React.js, while
maintaining the edge that being used in hundreds of large-scale, production
apps gives us.

Ultimately, I believe Ember's biggest strength—a sort of meta-strength—is the
willingness of the community to abandon old ideas when a new, better idea
comes along. At the same time, there's a tendency to be skeptical and really
understand the idea, to make sure there's some "there" there, and not just
chasing the latest hype.

------
jergason
This is the most honest comparisons of frameworks I have ever seen. It is
really impressive to see Alex, who is on the Ember core team, speak about the
strengths of React without straw-man arguments.

